# What to do with 2 very dry, but tasty smoked chicken breasts?



## GB (Dec 10, 2011)

I have two apple wood smoked chicken breasts that are way overcooked (long story). They are inedible as is. Is there anything I can do with them to be able to use them? I am thinking the meat has to be shredded because if you try to cut it is just flakes apart it is so dry.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 10, 2011)

Put them in the steamer to rehydrate them the make up the curry gravy I posted.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 10, 2011)

Could you shred it, soak it overnight in your favorite BBQ sauce, and heat to pile on rolls for sandwiches?


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2011)

Bolas, point me in the direction of your gravy curry. That sounds like it could be interesting. 

Kathleen, not a bad idea. I will keep that one in mind as well. I am not a huge fan of bbq sauce on things. If I do use it I go very light, but in this case a good bbq sauce just might be the answer.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 10, 2011)

chop up and make a chicken vegetable soup? Black bean and chicken soup? Tortilla soup?
Chicken salad for rolls?


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2011)

Great idea Rocklobstah. I do have a little cold so chicken soup would be perfect right now.

Keep em coming guys. These are all great so far.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 10, 2011)

You could also shred it for a smoked chicken salad!  I once had a chicken salad with smoked chicken that included celery, grapes, pecans, etc. and some sort of creamy salad dressing.

There was a smoked turkey sandwich that I once had that you could use with the smoked chicken.  Mix shredded chicken with cream cheese, then layer with avocado, sunflower seeds, sprouts, and mayo.  

I also love the soup idea by RockLobster.


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2011)

That sounds like the chicken salad my mom used to make minus the smoke. I dont eat mayo so chicken salad was never something I could enjoy, but if I did that is exactly how I would make it. The grapes used to seem so weird to me, but they really do work.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2011)

Use it for tacos/burritos/quesadillas/etc.  Shred the meat and douse it with some salsa or taco sauce then make the tortilla treat of your choice.  Smaller pieces will minimize the impact of the dryness while preserving the smoke flavor.


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2011)

The kids have been loving tacos lately. Good one Andy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 10, 2011)

GB said:


> Bolas, point me in the direction of your gravy curry. That sounds like it could be interesting.


Its in ethnic foods titled "looking for an easy chicken curry recipe"


----------



## BigAL (Dec 10, 2011)

i say send it to me and i'll put it in some chick & noodle soup for you.  i'll even eat it for you.    just want to do you a favor is all.


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh wow that looks delicious Bolas!


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Al! I will pay you back by letting you send me all your beer and I will drink it for you


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2011)

These are pretty good and can be widely varied.

You could process the chicken breasts in your FP and then go to town.


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2011)

Those do look interesting pacanis. Thanks.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 10, 2011)

There is a grocery store close to me that carries great smoked chicken breasts and some to-die-for tasso ham made by the same company. I think I make this about once a week. It's super quick, super healthy and it just kind of hits all of the taste notes I love. Don't be deceived by the short ingredient lis! 

Chop up about 1 T each of ginger and garlic and saute quickly in hot oil until fragrant (20-30 seconds).

Add the chicken and stir for a minute to let it warm up.

Add one small-ish head of shredded cabbage (I like Napa, but any will do). And stir it around to mix well. Add about 2t fish sauce and 1T of rice wine vinegar. Stir frequently and let cook until the cabbage is wilted but still has a bit of crunch. Taste and if it needs more "salt" flavor, add a bit more fish sauce. 

Serve over rice.

Can substitute a good dark soy for the fish sauce, but it won't be quite the same. <3


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a great bottle of fish sauce dying to be used. Thanks Zereh.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 10, 2011)

Geez! Lot's of great ideas.  Now your going to wish you had a lot more smoked chicken breasts.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 10, 2011)

Dice them up into a mince and use it, along with some cheddar cheese to stuff some bacon wrapped cored jalapenos, then slow cook the jalapenos on a covered, smokey grill.


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I used Kathleen's idea for lunch. I took one breast and shredded it and mixed with bbq sauce. I then nuked it gently to warm it up and then piled it high on a good roll. It was a delicious lunch and the dry chicken was not a problem.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 10, 2011)

GB said:


> Bolas, point me in the direction of your gravy curry. That sounds like it could be interesting.
> 
> Kathleen, not a bad idea. I will keep that one in mind as well. I am not a huge fan of bbq sauce on things. If I do use it I go very light, but in this case a good bbq sauce just might be the answer.



I thought I'd ruined a turkey by overcooking a year or so ago.  I'd cooked it on the Webber, over a divided bed of charcoal, with a drip pan, half filled with water underneath the bird.  I caved it from the carcass, when it was cool enough to handle, and laid it in an aluminum roasting pan.  I poured the liquid from the drip pan over the meat and let it rest in the fridge overnight.  In the night, the meat rehydrated and picked up that smoky goodness from the drip pan liquid.  The group I served it to said it was the juiciest, most tender and delicious turkey they'd ever eaten. 

Cooking the bird in boiling, or even simmering liquid will not allow the meat to reabsorb moisture, as heat is what squeezed it out in the first place.  You can either make, or purchase a can of chicken broth, and cover the meat with it.  Place it in the fridge overnight, and then decide what you will do with the moist chicken.

I have to think that chicken would react the way turkey meat does, as it cooks the same way.

Hope this helps you.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm glad it worked out!  There are so many good ideas here that you may be tempted to dry out a few more!


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2011)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 11, 2011)

Chicken flautas or tamales.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 11, 2011)

darn, i'm too late, but i would have suggested buffalo chicken dip, especially on a football sunday. maybe next time.


----------

